# Which is the best Netfile online app? Must be free for someone with low income.



## mapleleaf (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm looking to file my 2013 and 2014 tax return online. In http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/esrvc-srvce/tx/ndvdls/netfile-impotnet/crtfdsftwr/menu-eng.html, there is an *Online Products* section. The first part is *Free Products* and the second section is *Free Products with Restrictions*.

*Free Products*
easyCTAX Online
SimpleTax
AdvTax

*Free Products with Restrictions*
Tax Chopper Online
H&R Block Online Tax Software
WebTax4U.ca
EachTax.com
TurboTax Online
eTaxCanada Online
FastnEasyTax
UFile ONLINE 

-----
I'm looking for an online app that is free for someone with low-income. What's your recommendation and why? I've seen H&R Block offices and know TurboTax's maker Inuit's name (I use mint.com). 

Preferably, your recommended app is not simply a digital version of the paper forms. Rather,, it would harness the power of technology and guide the newbie tax filer to maximize his credits and will help ensure that nothing important or required (for one's situation) is missed


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I use studio tax. 

http://www.studiotax.com/en/


woops...did not see ONLINE.

moderator please remove post.


----------



## mapleleaf (Jul 8, 2015)

leoc2 said:


> I use studio tax.
> 
> http://www.studiotax.com/en/


I'm inquiring about *online* programs. Not something you have to download (e.g. Windows/Mac software).each:


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I like SimpleTax. I used it last year with no problems at all.


----------



## Tawcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Absolutely love SimpleTax, have used it for a number of years now.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

+1 for Simple Tax
i would add that it technically is "free" but won't survive long without voluntary donations
i give them $20


----------



## mapleleaf (Jul 8, 2015)

Spudd said:


> I like SimpleTax. I used it last year with no problems at all.





Tawcan said:


> Absolutely love SimpleTax, have used it for a number of years now.





fatcat said:


> +1 for Simple Tax


Spudd, Tawcan and fatcat,
Thank you for your response. Do you like SimpleTax because it's free for you? If all the other online Netfile apps were free for you, would you use them? If so which one?

I went through the entire process on both SimpleTax and TurboTax (free in my situation). SimpleTax boasts about it not having any interviews. But for a newbie, I think interviews (like what TurboTax has) are helpful for newbies. With SimpleTax, you have to know what schedules/forms to add, and then you need to know the Form Number (e.g. T39392) or its title. What if you didn't know that a certain bit of information (e.g. moving expense) is relevant? And what if you did think it may be relevant but didn't know how to double check? Do you see the problem? SimpleTax is too simple for newbies, in my opinion. You may neglect to add some information, and that could mean a smaller refund or bigger overpayment (CRA won't complain). Or it could lead to paying CRA less than you should (CRA will be angry).


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I also like the interview process for newbies.


That said, YMMV with CRA as I've had CRA go both routes over the years. 

On the good side, I've had them find an error that was reducing my refund. 
On the bad side, I've had them assess multiple years of penalties/interest for a data keying error on their end - which they tried to collect. The return for the bad situation was correct, it was the update keyed in a couple of years later that caused the mess.


Cheers


----------



## mapleleaf (Jul 8, 2015)

Eclectic12 said:


> I also like the interview process for newbies.
> 
> 
> That said, YMMV with CRA as I've had CRA go both routes over the years.
> ...


Who's they? CRA or the online app? If it was an online app, which one found the error?



Eclectic12 said:


> On the bad side, I've had them assess multiple years of penalties/interest for a data keying error on their end - which they tried to collect. The return for the bad situation was correct, it was the update keyed in a couple of years later that caused the mess.


Data keying error on CRA's end? Or on online app's end? If it was an online app's error, which online app?
Who keyed in the update? What do you mean by keying an update?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

mapleleaf said:


> Who's they? CRA or the online app?


CRA ... I filed the return, received a bigger refund and when I read through the assessment notes, my mistake was detailed as well as the reduced taxes assessed, increased refund etc.




mapleleaf said:


> Data keying error on CRA's end?


CRA's error.




mapleleaf said:


> Or on online app's end? If it was an online app's error, which online app?


No error on the app's part and I'm puzzled why you'd ask about the app. 
As I understand the definition, a data keying error means the person typing made the error.

If the correct number was entered into the app in the correct spot then it would not be a data keying error but a software bug.




mapleleaf said:


> Who keyed in the update? What do you mean by keying an update?


???

The number was calculated by CRA, I assume the same dept entered the number into their computers. 

The issue was that instead of putting the number in the correct field so that it was added to what was already existing, it was entered into the existing field which overwrote what the number already was there. The net impact was that instead of roughly double the RRSP room being available, it was halved. 

Two plus two equals four but two being entered to overwrite two equals two.


Cheers


----------



## Tawcan (Aug 3, 2012)

mapleleaf said:


> Spudd, Tawcan and fatcat,
> Thank you for your response. Do you like SimpleTax because it's free for you? If all the other online Netfile apps were free for you, would you use them? If so which one?
> 
> I went through the entire process on both SimpleTax and TurboTax (free in my situation). SimpleTax boasts about it not having any interviews. But for a newbie, I think interviews (like what TurboTax has) are helpful for newbies. With SimpleTax, you have to know what schedules/forms to add, and then you need to know the Form Number (e.g. T39392) or its title. What if you didn't know that a certain bit of information (e.g. moving expense) is relevant? And what if you did think it may be relevant but didn't know how to double check? Do you see the problem? SimpleTax is too simple for newbies, in my opinion. You may neglect to add some information, and that could mean a smaller refund or bigger overpayment (CRA won't complain). Or it could lead to paying CRA less than you should (CRA will be angry).


I'm not familiar with the interview feature on TurboTax. SimpleTax is very simple and I was able to type in key words to find the necessary forms to fill out.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

mapleleaf said:


> Spudd, Tawcan and fatcat,
> Thank you for your response. Do you like SimpleTax because it's free for you? If all the other online Netfile apps were free for you, would you use them? If so which one?


I have only tried SimpleTax out of the free online ones. I used to use the PC-based (not online) version of UFile before I switched to SimpleTax last year. Sorry I can't give anymore input. I do see your point about an interview being better for newbies.

In any case, they are all certified to be correct by CRA, so you don't need to worry about accuracy in any of them. Just use whichever one you prefer.


----------



## punita01 (Sep 27, 2015)

*fastneasytax has both ipad and Android app for tax filing*

I have used Android app from fastneasytax for filing tax return. It is free for taxpayers with income less than $20,000. You can check it out. Link is on the website fastneasytax.com.


----------

